# Cash or cards sellers



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone have a list of which sellers will accept card payment or is it cash only stalls?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=311270

It seems they will accept just about anything going by the thread


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Cash it is :lol:


----------

